# thousands of bottles maybe more



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

A huge collection of all types of bottles . Needs historic preservation . Many of them I found no record in the Hutchbook.  Hutchinsons are favourable in this collection .


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

A family's inheritance.  A small fortune. In Hutch bottles alone .  I'll post some pics.  Trying to sell everything soon .  Im just trying to see them all overwhelms you


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds like a nice collection. I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds very interesting! If there are any from NJ I can add them to the njbottles.com database and might be interested in buying a couple.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 5, 2015)

Like to get any from Nevada if you can find anything.Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Jun 5, 2015)

Help us out here, your information is sparse.       Jim


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 5, 2015)

I am very interested. I sure hope they come back and post pics. I really want to see a ton of hutches.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 5, 2015)

So it sounds great - I am too old now to need any more bottles - but I still have a lot of interest in studying marks put in hand made glass by the early bottlemakers.  It is facinating to realize the things and methods that were done.  I am now 86 and the family is pottimg restraing comments our daily.  So hasve fun everyone.  RED M.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2015)

Sounds Interesting, Would like to see some Pictures. Any Michigan bottles in there????? LEON.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 5, 2015)

More than thousands? Many of them not listed in Hutchbook? Pictures would take days or maybe weeks. Let's all be patient and hope this isn't another one-post-wonder. [8|] And since people are throwing out requests, I'm looking for Florida bottles! []


----------



## lil digger (Jun 5, 2015)

Pa bottles! Requested  hope to see pics!


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 5, 2015)

Missouri bottles requested! []


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

The pictures im uploading are just from my personal Collections. Until im back out there .


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

There are any specific bottles your looking for ?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 5, 2015)

Illinois bottles here.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 5, 2015)

Nevada bottles, private message me if you have some.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2015)

I like Michigan hutches or any Michigan bottle or any Hutch bottle. LEON.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll Be in touch with you soon . Huchinson bottles right ????


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 5, 2015)

Sure or any Nevada bottle for me.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes quart size and regular Hutchinson


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

The only ones requested that I have not seen would be Nevada????


----------



## Bottleworm (Jun 5, 2015)

When will you be able to post any pictures?


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

Working on some pics for you guys


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Im looking for Texas bottle I can send a list of towns


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a Union B Works Houston Texas in front of me now .  A list would Be great .


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 5, 2015)

any Missouri bottles?


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Silsbee,Saratoga,sour lake,Livingston,Newton ,colmesneil,Corrigan ,groveton,goosecreek,orange,San Augustine ,jasper, (Saratoga-  Beaumont  Texas)  some Houston ,port Arthur .my cell is 409-651-6935 email slroby4@AOL.com thanks


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes ill have to get back to you .


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Were are you located


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Text me a contact info thanks


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Can you text my a pic  of the union bottle


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

New Mexico


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2015)

I would have had my camera with me. Its a must or no one believes you


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Text me a contact info thanks


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

He said he had a Houston bottle  in front of him  but no pic


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 5, 2015)

Where are these pictures.....


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

Deming NM


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 5, 2015)

Zz


----------



## scottr (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol I some  pm of Texas bottles and a contact info.lol


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2015)

scottr said:
			
		

> He said he had a Houston bottle in front of him but no pic



 I thiink he might be a She? LEON. P.S. I'd by all or most of your Michigan hutches &/or bottles.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 5, 2015)

If you find any Nevada let me know.Thanks


----------



## ACLbottles (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd also be interested in any Texas hutches you have, I'd love to see what all cities/towns you have.


----------



## bottle man (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, do you have any hutches in color. Thanks


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 6, 2015)

I think they all have a tint of some type , dont they .


----------



## bottle man (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for ones in color like cobalt blue, geen, amber etc..
Thanks


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 6, 2015)

Be careful . Lots of what you may find have been artificially colored . If they are it destroys the value . I havent seen any real darkly colored bottles . Deep Aqua yes


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 6, 2015)

Still looking for Missouri bottles


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 6, 2015)

Colored through radiation or ultraviolet lights .


----------



## bottle man (Jun 6, 2015)

I know all about the nuked bottles and can spot them right away but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 6, 2015)

Okay no all the good ones are gone lol i dont know there are piles of bottles i have not seen


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2015)

Any Pictures? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## wmccubb (Jun 7, 2015)

I am looking for Tennessee bottles from Nashville and Memphis. If you have any I would definitely be interested. You can email me at mccubbin.w@gmail.com. Thanks Wes


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 8, 2015)

this guy sounds like a scammer to me , or a bullsh..er. just my observation .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 8, 2015)

Such few words per post to get no definitive answers.3 pages of posts though.Cool... or that's why.I'm thinking sunrunner got it right. This seams a total waste of time.I don't care though, I'm not interested anyway.Enjoy.[8|]


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Observations???


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

The only bottles you've asked about that i have not seen . Are ones from Nevada. Illinois


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

There are a handful . But Im not always.  Seldom able to go out there .


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 8, 2015)

LfaithR, you need to post pictures to show you have them. They are being skeptical because there are now 57 posts and no pictures of the bottles they want. They are also being more cautious because online you can get scammed very easily and there has been plenty of time to post a couple good pictures. -John


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Vermont


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Louisiana


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Bottles and bottles


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Bottles


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

Well??


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 8, 2015)

That is better I think you need to private message the people who want to buy them, and show them the state bottle(s) they want that you have.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 8, 2015)

If you need to text me at 575545-7234 for any info.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you post pics of Michigan Hutches? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 9, 2015)

Michigan


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 9, 2015)

VT


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 9, 2015)

Soo Brewing Co./ Sault-Ste-Marie-/Mich.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 9, 2015)

LfaithR said:
			
		

> Soo Brewing Co./ Sault-Ste-Marie-/Mich.


WF&S Mil( BIM)


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 9, 2015)

PO


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, Got those 2 hutches but I collect different variations. How much you want for each one of those 3? PM or e-mail me if you want. THANKS, LEON. P.S. Do you have any others from Michigan.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jun 9, 2015)

Can you post pictures of any Missouri ones you have? Thanks


----------



## wmccubb (Jun 9, 2015)

Any Nashville on Memphis bottles?


----------



## TROG (Jun 13, 2015)

Do you have any Pot Lids


----------



## RCO (Jun 21, 2015)

just asking out of curiosityany bottles from north of the border ? Ontario Canada areas


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 21, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has thanked LFaithR for going through all these thousands of bottles and being willing to sell?  I feel like we're  kind of abusing her-- I just skimmed through all of the posts in this, and it's all "Do you have...?" "Pictures of...?"


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 21, 2015)

They said they'd post pictures & wanted to sell from the start. We are just trying to help them fullfill that goal. LEON.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 22, 2015)

Any bottles from Eastern Canada , I E  Nova Scotia ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 22, 2015)

I know she wants to sell and is willing to do this, but we don't thank her really. It seems... like we're just using her for our own gains. Where is the respect?


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 22, 2015)

Said i wasnt really trying to sell


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes you did, "A family's inheritance. A small fortune. In Hutch bottles alone . I'll post some pics. Trying to sell everything soon . Im just trying to see them all overwhelms you".


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 22, 2015)

Louisville


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 22, 2015)

Nevadabottles said:
			
		

> Yes you did, "A family's inheritance. A small fortune. In Hutch bottles alone . I'll post some pics. Trying to sell everything soon . Im just trying to see them all overwhelms you".



 Yeah, Thats the same part I read. LEON.  P.S. THANKS YOU.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 22, 2015)

Double-posted. The forum must obviously then agree. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 22, 2015)

Is no one listening to me? We're still not being very gracious.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jun 22, 2015)

It was nice of you to come on hear to share your collection but you presented like you wanted to sell your collection so people wanted pictures of the bottles that they wanted. If you are hear just to share your awesome collection post some group picture of the bottles you would like to share. If that is the case thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## LfaithR (Jun 22, 2015)

They're


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, I would be interested in Florida bottles if you have the time to take some pics. Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm confused or don't know the purpose or reason for this post? LEON.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2015)

I read this post from the beginning the lady said she "wanted to sell" and then said  LfaithR





Junior Member 




[*]Total Posts : 38[*]Reward points: 0[*]Joined: 4 weeks ago[*]Status: offline[/ul]






Re: thousands of bottles maybe more 4 days ago (permalink)

((((Said i wasnt really trying to sell))) I think she is off her rocker. But that just what I see.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Rick !!!!! I've been watching this post too, you are not alone in your thinking.  Mitch


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 28, 2015)

I think this entire thread speaks to the problems of understanding which can occur with electronic communication. I get the feeling that the original poster wanted to sell, but then got overwhelmed with the work involved, considering the number of bottles and the geographic diversity of requests. At this point, it might be helpful for the original poster to clarify her intentions in plain language, perhaps picking these answers may help: 1) Do you want to sell the bottles?Answer: Yes, I want to sell any and all of the bottles.Answer: No, I don't want to sell any of the bottles.Answer: Not sure which ones I want to sell. It depends on offers. 2) If you want to sell the bottles, should prospective buyers private message you with requests, offers, counter-offers, etc.?Answer: Yes, I want prospective buyers to send me such private messages.Answer: No, I'll keep entertaining public questions and replying with pictures as answers. Thanks, all the same, for posting the thread and searching through the haul for specific kinds of bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2015)

Finally, some one thanks her. [light]
 No one else listened.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 28, 2015)

Spirit Bear, You missed the part above where I saidP.S. THANK YOU.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2015)

My apologies, Leon. 2 people listened. [8|]


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Can I get a phone number


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Do you have a number where I can send you pics of the bottles I have thank laura


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Did u give me your ##


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 11, 2015)

"And she makes the long awaited cast."  Anybody going to bite ?


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Now or never


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Send me your number and places of intrests I'll send you photos . Bottles sold cheap


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Send your number yes to those states


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 12, 2015)

I am not posting photos on the forum if you want to see pictures as requested , I'd like a way to send you them . I think it was a different Andy dearest


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 12, 2015)

$100 for those three from Mich . That includes shipping costs


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jul 12, 2015)

I am confused as to who she is talking to.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm assuming Hemi now.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm confused here period . That's y I need a contact ##


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 12, 2015)

You guys just like talking shit about 95% of you haven't anything else to do . lmao


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2015)

Careful before you piss off people. Everyone, just please be nice and calm before I start talking random crap again to change topics from further arguments in which someone might get banned.  It's just confusion on a forum. Nothing to get worked up on.  What do you think of my mum? Isn't it an odd one?


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 12, 2015)

Green Thumb .... Nice !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2015)

Otherwise, it's.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, don't argue or get angry.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 13, 2015)

Good one  Spirit Bear.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't afford one ugh


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2015)

*Doesn't even own a phone.*


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 13, 2015)

LfaithR said:
			
		

> $100 for those three from Mich . That includes shipping costs



 Thanks for offer, With 100 different Michigan hutches I already got those 2 you posted. I don't go out of my way for U.P. non hutches (3rd bottle) THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

I see you got more then 2 michigan hutches, what else you got? LEON.


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 15, 2015)

*bottles*

South Ranch/Bottling/Works/South Ranch. Mich./Registered/this bottle not to be sold //


----------



## LfaithR (Aug 2, 2015)

Jeff where are you???


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't been on abn for awhile.  Did anything ever come of this post?  Anyone buy any bottles?  My first thought when she said she is in Deming NM was this might be Zang Wood's collection.  He has been collecting hutchs for over 40 years.  But he is in Farmington, NM which is about 6 hours from Deming.  Does anyone know if Zang is still alive?  Internet shows him to be 82 years old.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2015)

I was suppose to buy some bottles from her, exchanged many e-mails & pictures, ect, but nothing ever happened? The e-mails were eratic, sporatic & always changing? first it was something like 100 michigan bottles, then 17 bottles then said she had 7 bottles after sending me pics of like 14. When I asked what happened to the other bottles in pics I never heard back from her or got a answer? That was a few weeks ago, Kinda strange? Anybody else deal with her or them? LEON.


----------



## bottleboy311 (Aug 24, 2015)

Florida Bottles


----------



## VTBOTTLECOLLECTOR (Feb 24, 2016)

The Vermont bottles still for sale?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 8, 2016)

She's MIA. AWOL.   Leon.


----------

